# Is This Brandtii



## nailbombs (Jul 11, 2006)

id please is it brandtii?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a great pic, but looks like its possibly a compressus?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Not a Brandtii, do you have a clear picture.


----------

